# Pebbles Pictures 2007



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2007)

Pebbles is a Netherland Dwarf. 
If you let her, she will give you bunny kisses. :bunnyheart














Here is her older thread if you want to see her past pictures....
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9548&forum_id=6http://rabbitsonline.net/view[/url]_topic.php?id=9548&forum_id=6]http://rabbits-forums.com/view_topic.php?id=9548&forum_id=6[/url]






Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 1, 2007)

As adorable as ever. 

Blyre


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is Pebbles at 6 months old (December 2004).








This is her at2 1/2 years old (January 2007).






Rainbows! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 1, 2007)

I love your setup and considered it for my Speedy, but I was worried that she would jump out at the first opportunity (which I know for a fact that she could...hehe)

WasPebbles trained to stay in there?

Blyre


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 1, 2007)

Pebbles is one of my all-time favorite rabbits on this forums and I just love her to pieces! She is such a beautiful girl, and so photogenic!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Blyre, if you happen to go through the last thread, someone else asked this, might&#39;ve even been me, and he says that she just doesn&#39;t try to jump out, she&#39;s afraid of heights I think.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 1, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote: *


> Blyre, if you happen to go through the last thread, someone else asked this, might&#39;ve even been me, and he says that she just doesn&#39;t try to jump out, she&#39;s afraid of heights I think.


 Doh! I should have known to do that first. :thanks:

Blyre


----------



## Haley (Feb 1, 2007)

Theres our beautiful little girl!:inlove:

Is she having fun in the snow this winter, Stan?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my Teresa&#39;s twin. Teresa says Pebbles needs a friend. She said Dallas is the best thing that happened to her and she wants Pebbles to have the same.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote: *


> she just doesn't try to jump out, she's afraid of heights I think.


She won't jumpout of things like the cage or off the bed when it is higher up.
On the ground, she only hops over low items but never jumps.
The only time I see her jump, is when she is outside when there is lots of space.






Rainbows! :colors:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Is she having fun in the snow this winter


I took that picture last March. :embarrassed:
It's been too cold and too much snow for me to make a run outside. 
Maybe in a few weeks when the days get longer.





Rainbows! :sunshine:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh my Teresa's twin. Teresa says Pebbles needs a friend.


I don't know how you manage with all the bunnies you have.

It would be nice to get Pebbles a friend. (Or would it be for myself).
Maybe I should get a lop likeyour Dallas, andin white with blue eyeslike Elvis... like this one below.





I took this picture last Sunday at PetExpo (January 28/07).
Rainbows! :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

:bunnydance:Teresa says perfect!:bunnydance:

It&#39;s a challenge. Some days it very draining. Than I sit down and watch them it&#39;s worth it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Come on Stan, I think Pebbles would _Love_a friend to cuddle and play w/. Plus, I think you really want another too. How does your wife feel about this? Have you been working her on the idea? :lookaround :stikpoke


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote: *


> Have you been working her on the idea?


Yes I have. By taking pictures like these.





Ten day old Plush Lop.
Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool! How precious is that? I should start working my husband, cuz when we move into a bigger house, I want another bun, they will have their own room too! How can he tell me no, I do all the cleaning. It was cute last night, I cleaned cages, so w/ each bun&#39;s cage I cleaned, he held while playing cards online. How cute is that? :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 2, 2007)

I looooooooove Pebbles. :inlove:Thanks for the Pebbles fix.

:dutch:brown-bunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

:whistlingThat is an evil way to work on her....:blueribbon:I like it!:devil


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

Yay! I've been waiting so long for Pebbles pics. I really needed to see *my* little girl!

Just keeping wearing down your woman, hopefully she'll agree to getting Pebbles (and you) a bunny friend soon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 3, 2007)

Nocurrent pictures o fPebbles, but I havehundreds ofexcellen trabbit pictures I took in thepastmonth. 





This picturewas takenin Nov/2005.
2 years ago, my wifewanted the orangebunny in thebackground,butthebreederdidn't want to part with him.



This is the same bunny, 2 weeks ago (Feb/2007), ata localRabbit Show.







*! WARNING !.... Don't Wake The Bunny!!!*









*Now... You've Done It!* :shock: 








*If Looks Can Kill....* 








*About To Get The Butt...* :bunnybutt:
*Told you shouldn't ... Wake the Bunny.*

This should go inthe Disapproving Bunny Photophile,butI want to keep ithere, because it is the bunny we almost got.

Rainbows! :surrender


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 8, 2007)

:bunny18* HAPPY EASTER-PEBBLES!!!:bunny18*

Snuffles and Angel:hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 8, 2007)

Spenta weekendafternoon at aMall, looking at Easter Bunnies.




Our local rabbit club set up a rabbit display to educate the public about not buying rabbits for Easter.





American





English Lop





Lionhead





Mini Rex

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## amundb (Apr 8, 2007)

What a cool looking mini rex...awesome colors!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

Hehe...that English Lop looks like a basset hound! 

CUTE!!

Hi, Pebbles!! The Girls say hi (and I'm sure the two boys do, too)! :wave2


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

*clears throat*

hi, i'm a pebblesholic.

give me my pebbles [email protected]#$%

pretty please? :bouquet:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Completely and totally and irrevocably agreed amongst we here at the Maher Farm...

Kisses and nosey-rubs to our girl!! 

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> *clears throat*
> 
> hi, i'm a pebblesholic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> hi, i'm a pebblesholic. give me my pebbles [email protected]#$%


I guess I should share, when you come calling. 

So here is the latest....
Spring is in the air, the snow is finally all gone.
Put Pebbles outside for the first time and she goes crazy.

Here, There, and Everywhere....





ISO200f2.8 1/640160mm At this shutter speed you can seeher feet is still blurry. But this side shot gives you anindication of the speed of Pebbles running by. This is howyou pan the camera (from side to side shot).






ISO320f2.8 1/1000100mm The faster shutter speeddoes stop action. 






ISO250f2.8 1/640200mm You don't need a fast shutterspeed for head on shots, when Pebbles runs towardsyou, but focus is crucial.






ISO 800f2.8 1/600300mm Same as the head on shot,but focus isharder with a higher telephoto lense.

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, those are incredible pictures!

And I love the marking on the Rex from the show.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww

I'm melting...she's so adorable...I just love that spunky look on her face...

She's very SERIOUS about her Spring Play!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay, I love pebbles. I just can't get enough. More, please.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> She's very SERIOUS about her Spring Play!


That is pure concentration. :runningrabbit: 






























ISO 400f2.8 1/1000100mm Shooting at 5frames per second.

Rainbows! :run:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, she's just pure, 100% adorable!! 

I just love that seriousness...and those cute little ears...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I just love that seriousness...and those cute little ears...


Her ears are straight up when she runs. :brownbunny




















ISO 640 f2.8 1/1600 300mm

Rainbows! :bunny5


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

YAY! Pebbles pics!






Look at that prance! 

PS. Is it just me or is her coat a lighter brown than usual?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

Aahhh, my Pebbles fix! Those shots aregreat! Thanks for the detail on how you got it. Ineed to mess w/ mine.

She does look "serious" about her playtime, cute.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> is her coat a lighter brown than usual?


No, it's her same agouti color. Hercoatlooked lighter because ofthe camera setting.I was shooting her runningin bright sunlight withthe aperture wide open (f2.8), and fast shutterspeeds 1/1000.





ISO 400 f2.8 1/1000 130mm 

This is the same setting as the running picture, whenPebbles sat in the shade. This shows moreof her real color.
Note for TinysMom.... this is the Vivid Mode (enhanced color).

Rainbows! :camera


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2007)

You are just so good with a camera - its disgusting...wanna come to TX for a few weeks and take photos of mine?

I love the vivid mode - do you use it all the time?

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

I think Pebbles and your camera should come visit me for awile.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Those shots are great! Thanks for the detail onhow you got it. I need to mess w/ mine.


Your CoolpixL6, has a maximum ISO 800,f3.2, 1/1500, and 116 mm.
I'm not sure how you set your camera though. Maybe the sports mode?

Thisis a picture, that is within the samerange of settings for your Nikon camera.
ISO 200 f3.2 1/1000 100mm






Here is Pebbles jumping towards me.

Rainbows!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

my little lady mocha would like it to be known that she is appalled at my manners. it's hard to chastise druggies.

woohoo! :happydance i'm sure pebbles is grateful i'm on the other side of the world. i will squish her. i really, really will. i love all the bunnies on RO and god knows i'd take them all happily in a second, but pebbles is my absolute favorite - the top of the list.

not only do i want your rabbit, i want your camera. or your services as a bunny photographer. i have a canon s2 is. i'm trying to make the best of it but it's no use. :cry4:




> I guess I should share, when you come calling.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> I think Pebbles and your camera should come visit me forawile.


Actually, I'mstuck at home for the next 2 1/2 weeks.I'm bunny sitting Cocoa, Pebbles friend. 



tailof2rabbits* wrote: *


> not only do i want your rabbit, i want your camera. :cry4ryour services as a bunny photographer.


I get asked that alot. I'm suppose to be working on some pictures that I took on Saturday for some people who wants to put the pictures in a newspaper. 
Your Canon S2 IS, takes good contrasty pictures. It hasthe swiveling lcd screen. I've been to Manila before.



TinysMom* wrote: *


> I love the vivid mode - do you use it all the time?


It depends. Vivid is nice for rabbits. But sometimes the picture gets too sharp and the color is too saturated. On my camera, I can setand make upmy own custom settings. I am still learning how to use my camera! :shock:

Here is another Vivid Mode picture. Are these pictures too large?





ISO 200 f4.0 1/1000 200mm 

Rainbows! :toastingbuns


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

> I get asked that alot.  I'm suppose to be working on some pictures that I took on Saturday for some people who wants to put the pictures in a newspaper.  Your Canon S2 IS, takes good contrasty pictures. It has the swiveling lcd screen. I've been to Manila before.


i want a camera that can freeze a bunny mid-binkie.
hey, what'd you do here? when? how long? *come back!!!* :jumpforjoy: i want portraits of them i can frame. :cry2


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

you can bring her friend with you. We have room. I'll take you to my shelter and we can get pebbles a permanent friend.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2007)

Totally awesome pics of a totally awesome little girl . She has the most wonderful facial expressions .

Oooohhh, so if Cocoa is coming to visit, do we get more Pebbles/Cocoa pics??(hint..) 



Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

You don't take pics like most of us - you take PHOTOGRAPHS! 

Beautiful subject - beautiful photographs. 

:great:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 3, 2007)

I love pebbles! she's so dang cute. She and Ali's Teresa have make me want to get a look a-like! Serisouly you take such great pictures.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 3, 2007)

*tailof2rabbits wrote:*


> i want a camera that can freeze a bunnymid-binkie. hey, what'd you do here? when? how long? *come back!!!* i want portraits of them i can frame.:cry2


It was a long time ago, when we had a holiday in Hong Kong,Singapore, Bangkok, and Hawaii. We spent a few days in Manila. 

Even the best camera can't catch a mid-binkie. It takes alot of practice and some good luck. 





ISO 200 f6.3 1/200 95mm

As you can see the shutter speed was not fast enough to freeze the binky and eliminate the blurry picture.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 3, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> I'll take you to my shelter and we can get pebbles a permanent friend.








Really? 

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 3, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> She has the most wonderful facial expressions .
> Oooohhh, so if Cocoa is coming to visit, do we get more Pebbles/Cocoa pics??(hint..)








Yes, I am bunnysitting Cocoaright now, and I can see Pebbles does need a friend to snuggle with.






Everytime Pebbles tries to get close to Cocoa, Cocoa would thump her feet and run away from Pebbles.






I guess Cocoa wants to be alone and her own space. Poor Pebbles. :shock:

Rainbows! :love


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 3, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> You don't take pics like most of us - you take PHOTOGRAPHS!
> Beautiful subject - beautiful photographs.








Thanks Snuggys Mom. :camera


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 3, 2007)

oh my goodness. this is so funny. poor little girl looks like she's asking you what just happened there.*

Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 3, 2007)

> Even the best camera can't catch a mid-binkie. It takes alot of practice and some good luck.


let's not forget skills. it's the photographer, not the camera. and ofcourse it surely doesn't hurt that pebbles is such acutie.:hug1 

how do you get such great DOF? also, why'd you get a nikon over anything else? 
i'm curious because i'm saving up for a dslr (a cheap one,just because pushing buttons for everything is driving me nuts alreadyand i can't learn this way) and although i've had my eyes set on thecanon 400D, i don't really know what i'm missing out on, being a canonuser all my life. any suggestions?


----------



## LuvaBun (May 3, 2007)

Awww, that look on her little face says it all -she looks so sad that Cocoa doesn't want to cuddle . Never mindPebbles, I am sure there are zillions of bunnies out there that wouldjust love to snuggle with you (not to mention their humans )

Jan


----------



## missyscove (May 3, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *missyscove wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I'll take you to my shelter and we can get pebbles a permanent friend.
> ...


Okay, here's the plan. May is being really mean to me right now, so... I'll come on up to Canada, bunnynap Pebbles, head back to my house so she can hang out for a few weeks, then go to the shelter, gether a bunny friend, bond the two of them, then return them to Canada. 

OR

I could bond Pebbles with my bunnies and then she'd have to stay here forever

muhaha


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *Pet_Bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *missyscove wrote:*
> ...


Missycove, very clever. You have it all figured out. Sounds like a plan to me! Oh Pebbles?!:tongutwo:

Great binky shot by the way! I don't care if it's a bit blurry. That's awesome.:biggrin:


----------



## missyscove (May 3, 2007)

:run:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Bangbang (May 4, 2007)

Pebbles has the most amazing little face, she is so beautiful!! Her expressions are so comical and intense, she is just so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> :run:


Good one Missyscove. You are so talented with Photoshop. Wish I could do things like that.

But you missed.....













Sometimes Pebbles is just too fast.

Rainbows!


----------



## missyscove (May 4, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *missyscove wrote:*
> 
> 
> > :run:
> ...


Actually, I don't even have photoshop. What I do have is called Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio. We got it free after rebate. It has this thing called a picture tube.One of the options is a rope. 

She is a speedy girl. I'll have to try a net next time. Or my secret weapon... crasins.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

You are a great photographer!!! :shock:

I missed seeing pictures of Pebbles! She is such a precious little bunny! :inlove:


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

You know, it has been a long time since you have updated....


----------



## Roxie (Jul 26, 2007)

Can you please post the picture of Pebbles and the yellow lab. it is so cute.
~Hannahrivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> You know, it has been a long time since you have updated....




I agree, I almost bumped this the other night.

Come on Stan, we need new pics of Pebbles.

Although, I know I am guilty of not updating as well:shock:. I'll have to do that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

*yomo143 wrote: *


> Can you please post the picture of Pebbles and the yellow lab. it is so cute.


Here is Desmond. He is a miniature American Eskimo Terrier.






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Come on Stan, we need new pics of Pebbles.


:hiding:

I have pictures all over the place. I should try to keep them in the Blog.











Rainbows!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 26, 2007)

How can one little bunny be so cute? :shock::adorable:

Pebbles _will_ be mine very soon, I'm hatching a plan...Maddie needs a friend!:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Pebbles _will_ be mine very soon, I'm hatching a plan...


I willbe watchingout for you. Pebbles sleeps with her eyes open.






Rainbows! rivateeyes


----------



## Michaela (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG look at her little face! :inlove:I'm so jealous Stan :nope:



Haha Maddie sleeps with her eyes open, she's gotta watch out for those scary cats. 

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2007)

Gosh, she is the cutest little thing!:shock: It's amazing to me. Well, since you take thee best pics possible, it makes her even more irresistible.

Thanks for sharing new pics!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just love the way Pebbles is so small yet packed with so much personality!

That's it girl, keep binkying.... all the way to NE England.:wave:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm with you on that, Jess:biggrin2:. Hmmm, perhaps we can share her.

Until then - more pics please P_B

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Pet bunny, how you been lately. 

I think I need my Pebbles fix now that I am back. lol I just love those faces she makes, so serious that it makes me laugh everytime.

My favorite ones you took is when she was running and ran into the fence. hey who put that fence there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Teresa says 

"More Pebbles! Or I will get you!"


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2007)

Awww Teresa looks like Pebbles long lost twin sister.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Yup they are long lost twins. :biggrin2:Teresa believes Pebbles needs a bond mate or two.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool, Hope to get some more Pebbles fix. Oh pet bunny where art thou you are.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 27, 2007)

What???? You got Pebbles a new buddy and haven't posted pics? Shame, shame, shame on you.

I saw in the weigh in thread. So, an update?:shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 27, 2007)

*TAPS HER FOOT IMPATIENTLY* for Pebbles Pictures. I need my Pebbles fix so where are you Pet bunny and where are some pics. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been so busy, and so many things going on. August has been such a long and tiring month.

I weighed Pebbles today, and she lost weight because of her sneezing. She is 1200 g (2.65 lbs) down from 1230 g








Here is Bebe. She moved in us today.






Bebeweighs 2350 g (5.18 lbs)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww look at them grumby face, hey why is BeBe hiding her face. Wow she is heavier than Pebbles but looks smaller than Pebbles.

Get better Pebbles and pose some pics for Auntie Angel, as well as BeBe


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup. We adopted Bebe from a friend who is going away for school.
Bebe moved in 4 hours ago. She is 4 years old and will be living with Pebbles 4-ever!
















These are some quick pictures. I'll have to get some better ones later.

There was somedebate, if I should take her in or not. Pebbles was sick, and I wasn't sure if I wanted to expose Bebe to her.
Bebe was one of the first bunnies we babysat,and that got us into rabbits. The owner had to rehome Bebe, and we were her first choice.

I knew we would get Pebbles apermanent friend, and I was just waiting for an older bunny in need. Bebe is 4 years old (date unknown), so I set today as her birthday. She is not yet fixed, so I am deciding if I should spay her before I start bonding Pebbles to her.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so excited for you Stan:hyper:. Awesome!

I just love Bebe!:inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Wow she is heavier than Pebbles but looks smaller than Pebbles.








She is bigger than Pebbles, but I'll have to change her diet with less treats to better hay and pellets.

Does anyone know if Bebe is a large and chubbyHolland (5.18 lbs), or a small Mini Lop?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> What???? You got Pebbles a new buddy


You are so quick, catching the news. Does anything get by you? :running bunny

I want to give them time to settle down, and not stress any of them too much.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 27, 2007)

BeBe looked like my Tumper who is a chocolate Holland Lop. She was about 5lbs,

Here is Thumper











Just so you can see

Congrats on your new addition


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 27, 2007)

*Oh wow! Congratsto Bebe! Does she know how spoiled she's going to be now? *


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 27, 2007)

Yay for Bebe! :biggrin2:

And whaaaat a cutie patoot she is :inlove:

Looks more like a Mini Lop than a Holland to me, but I could be wrong. (I don't see many Mini Lops ) 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness I can't believe I missed this! Yay for a new friend for Pebbles. I'm sure the bonding will be fabulous since I've seen pictures of pebbles being so loving with other raebbits. :biggrin2:yay!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2007)

I am so happy for you guys. 

Teresa says its about time.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

:shock:I knew you mentioned it when I came to get my 2 but you never told me she was yours now! Congradulations! Was it that hard to part with my 2 that you just had to get another? 

She's got a great home now!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Was it that hard to part with my 2 that you just had to get another?


I was hoping, you might forget to pick up your 2, and leave them at our place. :whistling


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> Looks more like a Mini Lop than a Holland to me,


I think she is a Mini Lop too. But she's going on a diet, or getting more exercise. :running bunny

Does anyone know the color of Bebe? :dunno


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure she's a black tort. She looks really rather redish but the browns oftort do seem to vary quitea bit!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I'm sure the bonding will be fabulous since I've seen pictures of pebbles being so loving with other raebbits.


I am going to hold off on the bonding for now. Bebe is 4 years old, unspayed. I am wondering if I should get her fixed and then try bonding. Pebbles has to get better too, and I don't want to stress her out more when she is sick.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh and I forgot, she looks like a Holland Lop to me. She is definitely overweight but a lot of brood does are large. Just the way she sits reminds me of a Holland, not a Mini Lop, and her ears are shorter and her head is rounder.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Pet_Bunny, 

This is Loki. He's my Holland Lop and looks exactly like your girl Bebe. He's a black tort and weighs 3.4 lbs.







t.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 27, 2007)

Ohhhhh, congrats Stan! She is soooooo gorgeous.

I can't wait to see how she gets along with Pebbles. You might want to see what the vet says about spaying her (they might have to do a blood panel). If they say yes, I say go for it.

I hope Pebbles is starting to feel better. Give them both a cuddle for me.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> You might want to see what the vet says about spaying her (they might have to do a blood panel). If they say yes, I say go for it.


I agree with you, but I had every vet tell me not to spay Reese, but I had set my mind on it, ordered blood work, and when it came back clean I got my vet to spay her. She was 4.5 years at the time. Ialso see no reason why an older doe shouldn't be spayed as long as blood work is done first. I guess it does depend on the vet though, my spay/neuter vet was the only vet that didn't say not to spay her. He told me she would be fine, but because of her age she might have to stay overnight but that was the only difference.


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sugar is about 4 years old and I had her spayed 6 weeks ago. The first time I tried spaying she stopped breathing, but the vet was very confident that with an adjustment to the medication he could do it without a problem, and he did!

Do the blood work, if it comes back clean then get the spay done.

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> This is Loki. He's my Holland Lop and looks exactly like your girl Bebe. He's a black tort and weighs 3.4 lbs.


They are similar.So I'm glad to have a twin on the forum.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> she looks like a Holland Lop to me. She is definitely overweight but a lot of brood does are large.


The more I look, the more I see an overweight Holland Lop. No more Cheerios. 
A brood doe is nice, as Bebe is so gentle, and mild.She is so easy to handle as she made herself home already. I cut her long, pointy nails while she laid tranced on my lap with no problems.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

BUNNY BUTT!!!:biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

Zoey is a purebred, I know that for sure and being probably at an ideal weight, she still weighs 4.75 lbs. For all you know, her large size was why she went as a pet.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww so glad she is warming up quickly. Luv that bunny butt


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

onder:Is there a reason you waited until after I left with my bunnies to bring her home... because I would have left with 3! Okay, I should be glad your wife let Reese go, and that you let Spice go!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

So you had PB watch Spice and Reese for you for awhile? That's great!

PB - She definitely looks like a Holland lop to me. She's very cute! I just love her!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> So you had PB watch Spice and Reese for you for awhile? That's great!


I went away at the start of August for a vacation, I dropped them off the 3rd and picked them up the 12th. So Stan got asample of my quartet, lol.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26717&forum_id=6

I love having fellow bunny lovers in the area! Best of all, since I had wireless internet, I could check on how Spice and Reese were doing still.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh she is so gorgeus :inlove:


----------



## Greta (Aug 29, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So you had PB watch Spice and Reese for you for awhile? That's great!
> ...


And you got them back? :shock:


----------



## missyscove (Aug 29, 2007)

How did I miss this?

Congratulatios, Pebbles!!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2007)

How's *Pebbles *& *Bebe* doing? Have you put then together yet? 




[align=center]*PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES*[/align]

[align=center]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How's *Pebbles *& *Bebe* doing? Have you put then together yet?


Pebbles hasn't sneezed since Sunday (Aug. 26), but she will still take her medicine for another 4 - 5 days. Then I will take her back to the vet for a re-check. At that time I will discuss the possibility of having Bebe spayed. In a brief phone call, the doctor charges $170.00 for the operation. 
If blood work is done, another $54.00 for that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2007)

I still keep Pebbles and Bebe separated. They have their own cage, and different run times. They see each other, but there is no physical contact. 
The only contact is the things that get chinned by the two.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2007)

For the first time outside, Bebe wasn't sure what to do. She sat on the steps for the longest while.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2007)

But now Bebe would jump up and down the steps with reckless abandon, and would follow me all over the yard like a puppy.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 1, 2007)

Bebe sounds like such a sweety! She seems to like/trust you a lot to follow you around.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2007)

Bebe always runs to me, when she sees me, and always wants to be around me. She would even lay by my foot when I sit there to watch her. 
I am glad I got a mature bunny, because she is so easy to handle, and she loves me to hold and cuddle her.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2007)

Great pictures Stan, but then you had 2 Beautiful Models.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 1, 2007)

They are just so adorable! pebbles chinning with her little bitty chin is one of the cutest things I've ever seen! I love watching any bunny chin but she's so animated!


----------



## Greta (Sep 1, 2007)

Great pics, so cute! How is it that you always manage to end up with the photogenic bunnies?


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2007)

AHH! How did I not know that Pebbles got a friend? Shes so pretty!

Congrats :biggrin2:Beautiful pics (as always).


----------



## monklover (Sep 2, 2007)

Bebe is sooo cute! Good luck with the bonding and hopefully Pebbles won't get the sneezies again!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> but then you had 2 Beautiful Models.














Photos by Pet_Bunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I love watching any bunny chin





























What should I chin next? :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


> How is it that you always manage to end up with the photogenic bunnies?


Who's photogenic?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> How did I not know that Pebbles got a friend? Shes so pretty!


It's been a week (Sunday)since Bebewas here.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2007)

*monklover wrote: *


> Bebe is sooo cute! Good luck with the bonding and hopefully Pebbles won't get the sneezies again!


How could Pebbles get the sneezies again, when she has to put up with all the chinning.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 2, 2007)

LOOK HOW CUTE!!! "mine, mine ......... oooo this is *so* mine!"


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness - look at Bebe! What a great name too.
I love love love that picture of Pebbles with the little side tongue action - awwww.

Great pictures as always. I'm so jealous of your ability to take amazing pics I could look at all day.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2007)

OK, so I must have been on the planet Zog for the last week - I mean _*HOW ON EARTH DID I MISS THIS?????

*_Congratulations on the beautiful new girl - she is just such a cuti e . I hope she and Pebbles get on together - but I have a sneaking feeling that they are going to be great friends 

Jan


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 6, 2007)

I've missed Pebbles. Bebe looks so adorable. Pick one, I'll take the other. :thanks:

- Lisa / tailof2rabbits


----------



## naturestee (Sep 6, 2007)

Eek! Darn you, stupid internet that wasn't working! I totally missed this. Stan, I am sooooooo happy that you finally have a second bunny to love (and take pictures of!). Bebe is so cute and sounds like such a love! Here's hoping that she and Pebbles like each other!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 6, 2007)

I just love that picture of Pebbles  My daughter said that "he takes such good pictures and pebbles is just so adorable!"

She's told me before that she wants a little Pebbles bunny - and she saw one at the petstore one day "OH MOM! it's like Pebbles!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

Munchkin* wrote: *


> Oh my goodness - look at Bebe! What a great name too.
> I love love love that picture of Pebbles with the little side tongue action -








Oh yeah ... Bebe can show alittle tongue too!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OK, so I must have been on the planet Zog for the last week - I mean _*HOW ON EARTH DID I MISS THIS?????
> *_Congratulations on the beautiful new girl - she is just such a cutie .








Not *hearing* you ... :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

*MissingMocha wrote: *


> I've missed Pebbles. Bebe looks so adorable. Pick one, I'll take the other. :thanks:








No :thanks:.... The two stays together. :duel


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Eek! Darn you, stupid internet that wasn't working! I totally missed this. Bebe is so cute and sounds like such a love!









Bebe is such a love, she demands so much attention, and she thumps to let you know.
My internet isn't working too good either ... had to repost this picture three times. :crash


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> My daughter said that "he takes such good pictures!"









Only when they keep their distance, and frombumping their nose against the camera lens. :bump


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

Now, you know your pics are the best ever!:biggrin2: Upload all you have.

I am praying for Pebbles at the vet Thursday, I hope they can figure out what she has and how to treat it insanely. After that, no more sneezing girl, we loooove yyooouuuu.

Good Luck at the vet Pebbles, and you Stan!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Only when they keep their distance, and frombumping their nose against the camera lens. :bump


I have some lovely bunny nose prints on my camera lens :rollseyessilly bunnies.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

That is the cutest picture! Look at those little ears flying out!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 24, 2007)

Any updates on the two girls?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 27, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> Any updates on the two girls?








Bebe has recovered nicely from her spay. I kept her in her cage for 5 days to keep her quiet and to let her heal. After all her pain medicine was gone, she was back to her feisty self. She was so happy when I started to let her out in the basement run. There has been an improvement since her spay. Bebe use to thump so much, and now it is nonexistent, and she loves me even more.








Pebbles started Doxycyline last Monday, to treat her sneezing and stuffy nose. This medicine is from a culture test that the Doctor took. Pebbles seems abit better. I haven't noticed her sneezing as much. She is still trying to blow her moist nose,but there is no thick cloudymucusas before. Her appetite is very good and she has gained weight.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Oh good, Bebe is recovered and Pebbles is on the mend. I can't wait to see pictures of them together!*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is the sour dough bunny of Pebbles that I received from Tundrakatiebean.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

For more pictures, you can go to the Pebbles photo shoot link....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28416&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 8, 2007)

These are all great, and you know what - Pebbles is the same colour as Munchkin, but can I get a pic of him that looks as clear and lovely and just plain adorable as your Pebbles pics? Hell NO!

He keeps trying to get into the lens, and the light in my house is rubbish and I WANT A GOOD PICTURE! 


I love Bebe - especially the pic of her running, ears a flapping in the wind. You capture the personalities so well. How do you get Pebbles to stay still though? How????


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

*Munchkin wrote: *


> I love Bebe - especially the pic of her running, ears a flapping in the wind.













Some more pictures of Bebe's ears flopping up and down.


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 9, 2007)

Absolute genius!

What a looker she is. :heartbeat:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I was going to post this in a different thread (Buck's Bunny Bistro Saturday) but I decided I should keep it here. 



*S* is for Pebbles and Bebe's Daddy.

He *spent* two hours with the two in the back yard *shooting* pictures with his camera.

There was no *sun*, as it was overcast and cloudy, but a definite above normal warmish day when we*should* be getting *snow*.

Too bad the two are not yet *solemates*.I have to keep one caged while the other gets to binky in the yard. 

Then I would *switch* the two *so* the other has her turn.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Stan GREAT pictures as always. Wasn't Pebbles & Bebe friends when you Bunny sat way back? I wonder why Little Pebbles doesn't like her now. What a shame as they would look so cute cuddling each other.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I bunnysat Bebe before I got Pebbles. Bebe was one of the bunnies that stayed with us and got me wanting a rabbit for my own. 
It was three months later when I found Pebbles.

I adopted Bebe in August but I haven't tried started bonding them because Pebbles was sneezing and I wanted to spay Bebe before putting the two together. When both were ready, they started fighting as they were very jealous of the other.


----------



## Haley (Nov 10, 2007)

Susan- Pebbles was friends with a different lop that he bunnysat for. As far as I know she had never met Bebe before Stan adopted her..

Beautiful pics! They will make sure a precious pair. It looks like they might like eachother?

When does full on bonding start, Dad? :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

This is Bunny, who I bunnysat in June. He was the first Buck that Pebbles had at our place. Pebbles just loved him. Because he was not fixed, he kept spraying everything whenever Pebbles was around. So the only time welet them together was when we canhave them outside.

















*So maybe having a Buck before, Pebbles is not so accepting of another Doe now.*


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2008)

You take AMAZING pictures. And Pebbles is such a ham!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 21, 2008)

So, is there going to be a Pebbles Pictures 2008 blog? I miss Pebbes pictures! *whine, whine*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> So, is there going to be a Pebbles Pictures 2008 blog? I miss Pebbes pictures! *whine, whine*


I know! I was going to ask the same thing. Stan? Come on now with that new camera of yours.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

A w w w.






Is that all you got brotha?:biggrin2:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 12, 2008)

How's Pebbles? I miss her.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 16, 2008)

How is little Pebbles doing? I demand some new pics of her!:disgust::waiting:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, we need a Pebbles and Bebe update!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 24, 2008)

going.....through.....pebbles.....withdrawl......need.....pebbles.....pics.....:biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (Dec 1, 2008)

there has not been a pebbles or bebe update in quite a long time.

i see you posting elsewhere, but not here........

more pics please!:wiggle


----------

